# Permanent Residence Application



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Is there anyone who has applied for PR via VFS and have been invited for interview?.How was the interview?.Or will they be PR applications submitted via VFS that have been finalised and how long did it/they take?.I see on the VFS website,they say the minimum processing time is 8 months,but at the time l filed my application their website stated that twas 8 weeks.Please share your experiences

Thanks

N


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Nomqhele said:


> Is there anyone who has applied for PR via VFS and have been invited for interview?.How was the interview?.Or will they be PR applications submitted via VFS that have been finalised and how long did it/they take?.I see on the VFS website,they say the minimum processing time is 8 months,but at the time l filed my application their website stated that twas 8 weeks.Please share your experiences
> 
> Thanks
> 
> N


There are many threads about this on the forum. It will definitely take much longer than 8 weeks - probably many months or even a year.

The interview is usually very short and simply asks you to confirm things you've already stated. The main purpose of this interview used to be to make sure the person applied in person.


----------

